# How do I rebatch African black soap? Recipes please??



## jakesbayba (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi
I am new to this site and new to soap making...I had this bright idea to rebatch (I think thats what you call it) African black soap. How do I do it? My plan was to add some shea butter and some essential oils to it. Or maybe even something "scrubbie" like oats or coffee grounds. 
Does anyone have a recipe or some helpful tips on how I go about doing this??

Thank you in advance,
Stephanie


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 4, 2011)

Hello and welcome!   

I've never worked with African Black soap, but I have rebatched.

To rebatch soap, I've found it's best to grate the soap up with a cheese grater first, then add it to either a pot or a crockpot along with a small amount of water. I actually like taking a spray bottle of water and spraying the soap gratings only enough to just moisten them (this keeps me from adding too much water, which could be detrimental). Then I heat on low with the pot covered, stirring every so often and spraying more water as needed whenever the soap looks too dry when I peek into the pot. 

As you heat the gratings and add water when needed, they will eventually soften up and become a vaseline-like or mashed potato-like consistency. Don't expect smooth and liquidy with rebatched soap. It won't happen (unless that is, you added a whole lot of water to the pot, which you don't want to do unless you want warped, grossly mishapened bars in the end). 

When it looks like you've got a softened mass of vaseline or mashed potatoes, go ahead and add your additives, mix well, and then glop the batter into your molds, banging the molds hard on the counter to release air bubbles. Rebatched soap sets up quick when it hits the air, so you'll need to move fast when molding. Then just let the soap cool on the counter in the mold. When completely cool, unmold and use!


HTH
IrishLass


----------



## Fragola (Nov 4, 2011)

I didn't have the chance to use African Soap either, but I've read a lot about making it.

Also, I've read that it can be pretty soft. Is your soft ? Adding a little salt after rebatching should hopefully harden it a little. 

On the other hand, if your soap already contains salt for some reason, that may make rebatching more difficult. I would first test a small quantity and see if it melts smoothly.


----------



## pure&simple (Nov 4, 2011)

I've rebatched my African soap. It was too drying for me so I decided to make a batch of soap that was more conditioning. SO, I made my new batch of soap, (Castile or Bastile), I grated the African soap, added it to the oil of my new batch, placed it in the oven to melt. Once the African soap was melted to an acceptable consistency, I took it out of the oven and used my stick blender to make it smoother. Then I added my lye water ( from the new batch), cooked it over the fire for about 10 min, stirring to incorporate everything. I always added some more liquid if the consistency was too thick. Then I poured it into my mold. I've rebatched a few times this way with other soaps and the soaps have turned out fine, they have a wonderful smooth surface like a normal CP.  I always wait at least 4 weeks before I use any of my rebatched soaps.

I hope all that made sense


----------



## carebear (Nov 4, 2011)

I've rebatched it.  I grated it and then mixed it into a new batch of soap at trace.  I think I used it at about 20% of the new batch - I honestly don't think I even measured it   .  I didn't heat it or anything, just continued with my CP method.  Mine was definitely visible in the resulting log.

P&S - your method sounds great.  I may have to do it next time.


----------



## pure&simple (Nov 4, 2011)

P&S - your method sounds great.  I may have to do it next time.[/quote]

Carebare, you've made my day    Thanks.


----------



## Fragola (Nov 4, 2011)

> Once the African soap was melted to an acceptable consistency, I took it out of the oven and used my stick blender to make it smoother. Then I added my lye water ( from the new batch), cooked it over the fire for about 10 min, stirring to incorporate everything.



Let me see if I understand : _you melt-blended new oils with old soap - then  added lye water _?

I did try something similar once and got soapsicle. 

Would you say that the lye water incorporates easily into the thick mixture ? 
Did you cook seriously  for 10 mins (like for HP), or just got it nice and warm  ? 
What would you say the ratio was old soap to new soap ?

Sorry for the many questions


----------



## pure&simple (Nov 4, 2011)

Fragola said:
			
		

> > Once the African soap was melted to an acceptable consistency, I took it out of the oven and used my stick blender to make it smoother. Then I added my lye water ( from the new batch), cooked it over the fire for about 10 min, stirring to incorporate everything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep. I melted the new oil(s) with the old soap in the oven. Once the old soap is melted enough for me, I stick blend it and then I add the lye water. And yes, the lye water does incorporate pretty well. You just have to use the recommended 38% water from the Soapcalc, don't discount.

I do cook it for 5-10 min. Just until the lye water is well mixed in and the consistency is 'right'; it should be smooth. (that's the best I can explain it, sorry). 
The ratio of old and new soap is about 50/50. Hope that helps.  :wink:


----------



## honor435 (Nov 4, 2011)

what is african black soap?


----------



## Soaplady22 (Nov 4, 2011)

Do a search online and you will find many places selling it. Some in bars, others by the pound. It's made in Ghana mostly, but also Toga. Two different soaps - but both made from plaintain leaves ashes and cocoa pod ashes, palm and coconut I think it was. It is usualy very soft and melts like M&P in the shower so to actually use it many people grate some up and add it to a new batch of soap and then mold as usual.

It's just something different to try. Nobody up here has any idea what it is even though I tell them. They just stick to my regular soap!! Oh well - different markets for different folks!!


----------



## Fragola (Nov 4, 2011)

This is what I read about the recipe:

- they don't use normal lye, but rather a sort of ash lye solution
- it is a HP soap and boiled a lot
- local oils are used - coconut, shea


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 4, 2011)

The lye is leached from plantain ashes. Different areas make it just a little bit different. So it depends where yours came from. The one I tried, I found extremely drying.


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 4, 2011)

pure&simple- I really like your method, too- it sounds fantastic and so much nicer/easier than the traditional rebatch method. The next time I have to rebatch I'm going to give it a try.


IrishLass


----------



## pure&simple (Nov 4, 2011)

IrishLass said:
			
		

> pure&simple- I really like your method, too- it sounds fantastic and so much nicer/easier than the traditional rebatch method. The next time I have to rebatch I'm going to give it a try.
> 
> 
> IrishLass



Thank You


----------



## Hazel (Nov 4, 2011)

pure&simple said:
			
		

> I've rebatched my African soap. It was too drying for me so I decided to make a batch of soap that was more conditioning. SO, I made my new batch of soap, (Castile or Bastile), I grated the African soap, added it to the oil of my new batch, placed it in the oven to melt. Once the African soap was melted to an acceptable consistency, I took it out of the oven and used my stick blender to make it smoother. Then I added my lye water ( from the new batch), cooked it over the fire for about 10 min, stirring to incorporate everything. I always added some more liquid if the consistency was too thick. Then I poured it into my mold. I've rebatched a few times this way with other soaps and the soaps have turned out fine, they have a wonderful smooth surface like a normal CP.  I always wait at least 4 weeks before I use any of my rebatched soaps.
> 
> I hope all that made sense



Sounds good to me. I'm definitely trying this method.  Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## pure&simple (Nov 6, 2011)

By the way, I forgot to tell you guys, once the consistency of the batch is satisfactory to you, pour it into the mold quick. It will harden very fast!


----------



## Wahabness (Aug 2, 2016)

what is the ratio between the salt and the African black soap in other to harden it.


----------



## Susie (Aug 2, 2016)

This thread is almost five years old.  I would not expect a response.  You can, however, post a new thread asking your question in long form, someone may know the answer.  And welcome to the forum!


----------

